# Bamboo Shrimp not eating



## Hayley (27 Jun 2015)

Hi

I bought a couple of bamboo shrimp and an african armoured shrimp for my main tank last week, they've been quite ilusive but bamboos have started to make an appearance.
One of them doesn't seem to be eating, every time I see him his fans are closed and tucked away. I have been grinding food up and putting it in the tank at lights out but I'm not sure if he's having any which is making me start to worry.
Tank has been running fully cycled since the end of January, ammonia and nitrite 0 and nitrates between 5 - 10.
Does anyone have any experience with these and have any suggestions of what I can do for him?

Thanks


----------



## roundasapound (16 May 2016)

Hayley said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought a couple of bamboo shrimp and an african armoured shrimp for my main tank last week, they've been quite ilusive but bamboos have started to make an appearance.
> One of them doesn't seem to be eating, every time I see him his fans are closed and tucked away. I have been grinding food up and putting it in the tank at lights out but I'm not sure if he's having any which is making me start to worry.
> ...



Do you still have the bamboo shrimp?

When mine were first purchased they used to walk through the soil and go through the moss collecting food.  Sometimes they would sit on the spray bar or attached to the skimmer fanning for food but not so much.
I would add powdered algae wafers or liquifry to supplement their diet.

2 weeks ago I added a 2700lph powerhead, now they spend 99% of their time in front of the powerhead, hanging on the java fern fanning.  They need excellent current, preferably a strong one. 
They are fed live copepods, live baby bine shrimp and crushed algae wafer powder throughout the week.  During feeding the powerhead is turned off for about 30 mins,

What I would say is behaviour changed dramatically after the powerhead was added.
Even if you get a cheap water tank pump they will be happy.


----------



## Aqua360 (17 May 2016)

roundasapound said:


> Do you still have the bamboo shrimp?
> 
> When mine were first purchased they used to walk through the soil and go through the moss collecting food.  Sometimes they would sit on the spray bar or attached to the skimmer fanning for food but not so much.
> I would add powdered algae wafers or liquifry to supplement their diet.
> ...



This


----------

